# The Redox Potential- interesting read



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I wouldn't say this is an important subject for someone new to the hobby but for those that have a geeky side when it comes to water chemistry you might find this one interesting:

How Aquarium Redox Balance, Potential, & Reduction relates to aquatic health


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for the post! Great info for science geeks like me.

Three things in that article are of note...
"Healthy Redox Potential (Balance) maintenance methods:
[1] Proper water changes
[2] Good aquarium circulation
[7] Use of water conditioners"

These are three things which are NOT included in Beaslbob setup and maintenance methods. Hence, I wouldn't recommend them to anybody unless they want an unhealthy tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Good article. Is this an article to try and get you to buy an ORP controller?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Is this an article to try and get you to buy an ORP controller?


I don't think so, because it doesn't offer any brand names, and also goes into DIY forms of testing as well.

"Simple Redox Test

A simple test of Redox can be performed using Methylene Blue and any reducer such as powdered Wonder Shell.
Simply add enough Methylene Blue 8 oz. of water to turn the water a brilliant blue (usually one drop). Then add about ½ teaspoon powdered Wonder Shell to the 8 oz. of water and stir. The Methylene Blue will dissipate due to the reducer."


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Is this an article to try and get you to buy an ORP controller?


That probably comes into it but it doesn't seem like it's just hard sales talk, he seems to have done genuine research and believe in it.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

That's good. ORP controllers are very expensive.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> That's good. ORP controllers are very expensive.


lol, and probably a waste of money Still I found the principles interesting.


----------

